# Help me...I've lost something.



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Help me, I've lost something.......

My fishing MOJO... :shock:

Fair dinkum, the last 3 times I've been out (over the last month) I haven't even bothered to write up a trip report, due to the fact that I GOT NOTHING!! Actually I did get a 5cm long snapper and an 8cm long flathead a few weeks ago   but apart from that NOTHING!!!

It can't be the tackle, it can't be the kayak, it can't be the weather, IT MUST BE ME... I even resorted to pumping some fresh nippers last weekend for NOTHING!

Usually I can manage to snare a tailor, kingfish or flattie but of late it's been a fish drought...NOTHING, NADA, ZIP, ZEROOOOOOO... :shock: :shock: :shock:

Help! *I want my MOJO back*.

ps.. anyone else experiencing this or is it just me??


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i'm with you Davey , my current score is 2 for none,although i noticed when putting the kayak in yesterday the water was a bit cooler, i dunno :? :?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

You're not the only one. Went fishing yesterday morning on a rising barometer around 1025. Was trying something a bit different but didn't manage a touch. Haven't had a decent fish since February.

Fortunately, April/May last year were good months in the estuaries. Hoping for a repeat performance this year and to get onto some snapper on the reefs when weather permits


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Try going for a paddle without a fishing rod on board, trust me you'll see plenty of fish!!!!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

shayned said:


> Try going for a paddle without a fishing rod on board, trust me you'll see plenty of fish!!!!


OH, don't worry Shayne I SAW heaps of fish yesterday. Lots of beefy flathead and nice sized whiting scurrying around the flats. Only thing was I couldn't get 'em!

Also, I've noticed that theres HEAPS of baitfish in the water at the moment, maybe that has something to do with why the fish don't want a bar of my lures....

Or maybe it's just me....booo hoo


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

kraley said:


> Davey - had a pretty frustraing kayak fishing weekend as well.
> 
> I really think it is 20 times harder to catch fish in Urban areas on the weekends.
> 
> Get back out there and keep trying - there are supposedly some big, big kingfish down your way.....


yeah I may have to do another Botany Bay heads (inshore) kingfish trip soon - I've also heard that theres plenty of kingies still lurking around, and these are much bigger ones than we were getting earlier in the year / late last.

Would love an 80cm kingfish to cure my MOJO blues


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

you could always go for a fish with me, doesn't matter who i go with they always catch something (starting to p*** me off actually).

kerry :evil:


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I lost my fishin' MOJO back in the summer of 2002  Of course, that's about a month after I started fishing.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

DGax65 said:


> I lost my fishin' MOJO back in the summer of 2002  Of course, that's about a month after I started fishing.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Doug, are you SURE you're not Australian? You're a classic!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRdG2sIAACzfgAgSUIeAAjTgEAo/7/+wMADGURNNNCMIaQ0zUaaeiNGgxo0aAZMhoxGmgaYCVTxINTBMg0GQDQfqRpAi9IKRjMh4fuENzfQ8ljmWNeqtDS70WoqonZko1k9joZZm5qX7y52skQRjSpuE0hiIAQTqWs0eIpt+WMmB+R1JkwmVaBmJ+LquoxbPOGiFvCgiOUyJZYE9rxem9JFQJoeC6CFWL0FcETc+/9fKISiawGktzKmujIIWFpxCQ3WXjcdIgs2SiCguEqi2W1oODDkpBiIsCSTmhDCms2QIqjN/F3JFOFCQF0bawg==


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

DaveyG - Your current three trip MOJO rating is nothing to be too concerned about... Yet!

When the tally hits five, you've got to disinfect all your fishing gear with Pine O Cleen and do a nude fishdance around the yak.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Don't worry Davey it's just a cycle your going through.
I always think, which would you rather do, work or yak fish :?: 
Catching a fish is a bonus 

Chris


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Davey it might be just a good time to look for sponsor like DONUT KING maybe :lol: it's all good it will change believe me. Cheers FB


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

fishbrain said:


> Hi Davey it might be just a good time to look for sponsor like DONUT KING maybe :lol: it's all good it will change believe me. Cheers FB


mmmm donuts.

yep that's how many decent fish I've caught lately - a big fat DONUT

*0*


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Davey G said:


> DGax65 said:
> 
> 
> > I lost my fishin' MOJO back in the summer of 2002  Of course, that's about a month after I started fishing.
> ...


Don't go down that route, Doug is very proud of his Canadian heritage, how else do you explain his excellent non-American sense of humour. :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

AAAAAH, a Canadian.. That explains it nicely!!   

Next to Australians, Canadians are my favourite people! (I spent 2 winters working and living in BC) - Love the country and the people!


----------



## dave_ (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm having the same problem. I bought my yak about 4 months ago, and for the first 2 months it was a fish bonanza. But the last few trips... nada.

D


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Mid January to Mid February were crap for me 7 trips = 1 fish, then I discovered bream on poppers and that pulled me out of it.


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Umm. Mojo. 
I have seen mine come and go over some trips.

The one thing that I thought about when I got in after a Zero fish trip was what did I do wrong.
"I expected to catch fish".
When I was smug and all sure of my self. ZERO fish trip. Its usally you go to the same old places and try the same old stuff. But you rush it, or your not with it and stressed. Trying too hard. Lost the Touch.

I went to a spot. When I first started using lures (land based). 1 fish in 3hrs. I was happy. Expected nothing. Went back a few times gradually got the fish count and size up. Went to the same spot expecting fish. One very small one. Next time Zero. Back to basics. Wait. All the things I learnt before I got smug. Catching fish again.

My Kayak trips have been the same. The trips expecting nothing. One or 2 good fish. Enought to say thank you to the fish gods. Expect fish. then Zero.

Go out to just enjoy your self and drag your fishing gear along. Presto. Karma greets you and grants you a good time and fish.

Thats what I have experienced.

Give it a try.

C u on the water
Adrian


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Davey G said:


> mmmm donuts.
> 
> yep that's how many decent fish I've caught lately - a big fat DONUT
> 
> *0*


LOL you will have to change your name to Krispy Kreme soon. 

BTW my worst run was three donuts. I doubted my mojo but it came back 

Regards
Grant


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

By the way dont drink the Pine 'o' Clean...

Wont help wash the donut down mate, trust me... erm... I know.

Ps - I had a donut trip on Saturday followed by another on Sunday, funny thing was on Friday I went to krispy Kreme and bought 24 donuts, does that mean I have 2 dozen trips before its over?


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

shayned said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> > DGax65 said:
> ...


Non-American sense of humour? Maybe it was all that time I spent watching Monty Python, Paul Hogan, Benny Hill and Dave Allen when I was a kid.


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Davey G I can feel sorry for you  

Since purchasing my Revolution I have been to Glenbawn 3 times and have not come up with a scale. The Pro Bass boys being there over the weekend didn't help. Had I had a fly rod with me yesterday could have picked up a few carp that were in the weedbeds but they don't count :roll: :roll: :roll:

Patience and persistance will be the answer for all of us in a drought at present


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

MOJO comes and goes, as others have said go back to basics and you will find if you lower your expectations you will be disappointed less :lol:

my MOJO runs hot and cold all the time so generally look forward to having fun out and about on the yak and catching fish is a bonus  cheers


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Try the centre hatch, I seem to come across stuff I haven't seen in awhile when I open mine and dig past the big bottle of sunscreen :roll: Back of the couch is good Red, along with under the car seat. Not to worry DaveyG, mojo's school up in good numbers and size come every Easter :wink:


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

DGax65 said:


> shayned said:
> 
> 
> > Davey G said:
> ...


Ah that explains oh so much, well done on the veiwing choices should be made mandatory for all kids!!! :wink: Apologies for casting aspertions on your heritage again.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Davey, something you wrote earlier got me thinking, these flats you talk of do they have a couple of main drain points?? If so I'd be looking around them at about half tide down for those flathead you spotted.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

If you normally carry a net, just leave it behind. It works for me.

And seriously, as someone else mentioned, sometimes it's just trying too hard. Relax, and enjoy the surroundings. The rest will follow.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSvVhyIAAC/fgAASQCcACIShEIA/79+gMAEGkw1METBNDSanoZBHqFQ9Hqm01NADEAANTyJCeEjE9IANAQcjwjtbp44onD/nzoo+AafcjMuSDCmxtc7ReXMk98R9Y2wzrnjNYGaDKUW3K24hjgokzbG4iLsc50N6i9kT7zW21cDYxhkS9Ln3OgWLOg6MDQmtFtk28NV/UDCw+o0z/WkstHr1XvRM8xAW/or39Sw1daoI3agsXC+h0IbVRAEneaZjqpaKnO4DUBKd8p6IikDYi+CSURe40eOXDUH6WlYETRC0ONurtdGD41qkfyZjESIcEOnQs0qV1D5jzOYeREcC8xdg0GNCLFYITYgw5q6jaxVJkydUEQXQJxfi7kinChIFerDkQA==


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

JT said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> > JT said:
> ...


No sweat Dave. As a Kiwi I am prepared to be fair. Your mojo is there for the taking :lol: Infact you have 7 days to be precise.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll ... 0105722817

JT

Guys, have a look at this. The crazy Kiwi has PUT MY MOJO ON E-BAY!!!!   

Although I note that the seller is a 'Poddy1' so perhaps theres a cross-border conspiracy going on. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Item location is Sydney.

No bids yet though...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

did you advertise it internationally?
some american may pay 60,000 for it (especially if you tell them in the right light it looks like the mother teresa)

Kerry


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

keza said:


> did you advertise it internationally?
> some american may pay 60,000 for it (especially if you tell them in the right light it looks like the mother teresa)
> 
> Kerry


I paid $1200 for a Gulp shrimp that has a spot on it that looks like Michael Jackson....or it looks like the spot on Michael Jackson's johnson...something. It was on eBay and they sad it was a collectible.


----------

